# Shoulders.....



## Poppy3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Just wondering if anyone had any advice on any good shoulder exercises they use and would recommend to build the side delts especially.

I have only been training for around 3 months, I can notice my body is starting to gain size & shape up a bit everywhere apart from my shoulders!

They still just seem really flat. I know I cant expect them to be massive after only 3 months! but any help/pointers in the right direction would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

maybe try fst7 on the delts.

i do side raises, front raises fst7 style

and i do rear delts supersetted with rope pulls to the face and my delts feel it nice


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Poppy although I'm not a woman, I think!!!..just thought I'd say hi & welcome to UKM. :bounce:

RXQueenie a female member on here is very clued up, as are many of the other girls.

I'm sure they'll be able to help you.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Personally I don't think anything is as good for shoulders as plain old pressing


----------



## Poppy3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah ive just started putting some front raises into my routine,

i normally do side raises then overhead press and then some bent over rear delt flyes or cables

I can really feel these working on my rear delts but just need something I can really feel on my side delts!

I think will try changing the order up to fst7 like you suggested,

cheers

- - - Updated - - -

thanks, will check them out.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

if you want a nice shoulder cap dont neglect ur rears. for the medial head i love dropsetting cable side raises. stick to dumbbell press for overall mass


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Hiya well I am a woman and I do side lateral raises.bent over side raises, cables and single arm lat raises and dumb bell shoulder press and behind neck shoulder press all are strenuous but hey mine look damn good

kaza

i always do 3 sets x 20 for each exercise


----------



## AFX (Oct 19, 2010)

upright row, barbell clean. both not easy.

avoid lateral rise as when as you are advanced in technique, because it's much more difficult (and potentially dangerous) than usually said.

If you're not advanced, start with a PT, machines and military press (with high buffer).

furthermore, I would never be able to complete a set of lateral rises (correct technique with pike contraction) even with dumbbell of 5 kg. 20 reps is stuff for very (very) advanced athletes.


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Military presses mixed up with pushups using a big swiss ball changing hands everytime you spring up.

Arnold press with a light weight or a twisting press with dumbells would be beneficial. If I have lost you off a tad, google everything I said ;-)


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Poppy3 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone had any advice on any good shoulder exercises they use and would recommend to build the side delts especially.
> 
> ...


Hi Poppy, welcome to UKM.

What is your overall routine, and what are your training goals - bodybuilding, training for figure or fitness competition, or simply training to look and feel better? With an idea of that we can help you work out a decent plan.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

to have nice round shoulders I always do:

Delts - Wide grip behind the neck smith machine press






Front Shoulders - Front dumbbell raises






Middle Shoulders - Lateral dumbbell raises (straight arms)






Middle Rear Shoulders - Dumbbell raises of the hip






dont focus just on the side part, train front middle and rear thats how you get nice shape, well that works for me


----------



## Poppy3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Fit4life said:


> Hiya well I am a woman and I do side lateral raises.bent over side raises, cables and single arm lat raises and dumb bell shoulder press and behind neck shoulder press all are strenuous but hey mine look damn good
> 
> kaza
> 
> i always do 3 sets x 20 for each exercise


Yea thats interesting to do higher rep sets, I would normally only do around 12-15 reps for 3 or 4 sets.


----------



## Poppy3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> Hi Poppy, welcome to UKM.
> 
> What is your overall routine, and what are your training goals - bodybuilding, training for figure or fitness competition, or simply training to look and feel better? With an idea of that we can help you work out a decent plan.


I have just started a new routine, training shoulders with chest once a week:

4 x 6-8 incline bench

4 x 6-8 overhead seated barbell press

3 x 8-12 flat dumbell press

3 x 10-15 Db side lateral superset with Db front raises

and then just 2 sets cable cross-overs

I am training to compete probably the year after next now, fitness or figure class.

Before I was training shoulders on their own and this was when I wasn't really feeling like I had trained my shoulders much and didn't really feek like they were growing much. Now I'm finding training with chest I feel like I'm giving them a really good workout.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Poppy3 said:


> I have just started a new routine, training shoulders with chest once a week:
> 
> 4 x 6-8 incline bench
> 
> ...


Yep, any chest pressing will activate the front delts pretty well so many people find pec and delts compliment each other.

I think you would benefit from including a movement for the rear delts to give the shoulder a nice rounded cap as viewed from the side - 3 sets either of bent over flyes/laterals or the rear delt exercise Ruta shows in the last of her vids above.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Just make sure u don't focus too much on your shoulders, u don't want them to be out of sync compared to the rest of u! The muscle will come. I have been training 8months and look like a different person for it, all of a sudden I have shoulders now.. Come out of nowhere almost and I love them  it will come, try not to be impatient with it


----------

